# My 30 Gallon



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

Still a work in progress. I want to get some live plants in there and a background. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

So I just couldnt stand the way it was looking so I totally tore it down, took out the black gravel and put some sand in there with just a few plants. Adding more plants this weekend. still really cloudy but a huge improvement I think.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I think it looks nice. It'll look better once the water clears. Adding a background is going to improve the looks of the tank dramatically. I thought the black substrate looked good too. Either way it's nice.


----------



## jadedragen (Dec 12, 2008)

looks much better the second time around, post a pic when the water clears completely


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

It will really look better once you add more plants. And with more plants comes more hiding spaces, meaning that your livebearer fish are going to be able to reproduce more successfuly, since the fry can have more places to hide and not get eaten.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## KyogaFlameback (Apr 15, 2009)

*Background*

A back ground will make it look great. I just got a hard foam background from www.livefishdirect.com and it really looks good. Added a lot of depth to my tank.




adiumroot said:


> It will really look better once you add more plants. And with more plants comes more hiding spaces, meaning that your livebearer fish are going to be able to reproduce more successfuly, since the fry can have more places to hide and not get eaten.
> 
> Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Long term concern... those rocks can be a nutrient trap laying directly on the substrate. Be sure to pick them up when you do your gravel vacs to ensure waste and food does not become trapped. An even better suggestion would be to open up the rock work a bit to allow for water flow under and around the rocks. This would help tremendously in preventing excessive algae outbreaks.


----------



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

Well here it is the next day all the cloudy water is gone! Love those aquaclear filters. background and more plants soon to come.


----------



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

background added. let me know your thoughts


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

It looks much better! Nice job and I hope everything goes well.
I hope the plants are coming soon since the livebearers could be giving birth any time soon. I'm quite excited about that. Hehe. My mollies could be giving birth soon too!

And just like Pasfur said, don't forget to clean under those rocks!


----------



## JokerBoyX (Mar 31, 2009)

Plants added!!


----------

